# BMOQ---how is PT??



## new_man12 (6 Apr 2009)

How is PT at BMOQ??  How many push-ups and sit-ups do we do everyday??  I hear 13% of the course is physical training, so that's around 2.5-3 hours a day (in 18 hour schedule, 5am-11pm).  Just curious how they run that portion of the day?


----------



## Corey Darling (6 Apr 2009)

Have you seen this series? If not, I suggest you watch it

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fl6kVmGDQVk

http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/pd/vq-lq/index-eng.asp


----------



## Antoine (6 Apr 2009)

Thanks, these links are awesome, it answers to many questions that have been asked and answered again and again on this forum.

Well done, I have Bookmarked it !


----------



## Celticgirl (6 Apr 2009)

new_man12 said:
			
		

> How is PT at BMOQ??  How many push-ups and sit-ups do we do everyday??  I hear 13% of the course is physical training, so that's around 2.5-3 hours a day (in 18 hour schedule, 5am-11pm).  Just curious how they run that portion of the day?



You'll do a lot of different types of PT and at varied times of the day, but most often in the morning hours. A lot of what you do in BMOQ will be physical, actually, especially in the indoc period, but won't necessarily be in a structured fitness class. However, you will have a lot of scheduled PT as well. The PSP staff conducts classes a few times each week, either in the pool or in the gym. The pool classes are not necessarily just swimming, though. We often alternated strength exercises by the side of the pool with swimming (generally paired with someone and you switched off). Some of the side exercises were chin-ups, push-ups, sit-ups, leg lifts, supermans, and exercises with small weights (arms). Gym could be circuit training in the weight room, could be running around the track with various other exercises thrown in, or could be circuit training in the gymnasium with various pieces of equipment there (weights, balls, skip ropes, benches, etc.), often with some sprinting as well (again, we were usually paired up). Of course, you will have your morning PT with the DS, which is done at 5:10 a.m. (3X per week), which usually consists of running plus various other exercises as you run or between running sessions, either outside or inside depending on weather (the running is almost always done outside, though, even in winter...you may be taken to another building for the exercises if it's -20 or below...not sure if they do this for really hot days in summer, too, but perhaps). Expect to do a lot of push-ups. Even if you can't do many, you will be making the attempt quite often. Not just as a structured exercise, but as a form of punishment, too. We did 75 one day with a rather p.o.'d Snr NCO.  ;D  Also expect to be doing squats, burpies, stars, holding a plank position, etc., etc. They'll make it interesting for you. Rifle drill can be rather tiring as well, although it's not "PT" per se. Some days, you can expect to have morning PT, then drill for an hour and a half or so, then PT again with the PSP staff, and that can be pretty exhausting. Then you get to try to stay awake through afternoon power point classes.  :blotto: 

In any case, with BMOQ, the physical training is most intense during the IAP phase and it sort of tapers off a lot in the remaining weeks. At that time, you'll be in class much of the time learning Battle Procedures and then out in the field 2 weeks prior to grad, so PT will be somewhat low on the priority list. You'll still have your morning runs, though, unless you are in the field, and then you'll have ruck marches, so you'll be 'active' regardless. 

Honestly, overall you can expect some 'overtraining' in the early weeks of BMOQ, which is why people get sick and injured so frequently at CFLRS (that and lack of zzz's). Your best bet is to get a personal trainer beforehand and ask for an intense workout schedule. Some folks struggled with cardio, some with strength, some with both...know what your weak areas are and spend a lot of time getting stronger in those areas.


----------



## DonaldMcL (6 Apr 2009)

Depends on who you ask.

Our platoon was brutal. We did way more "physical fitness" and "rewards" than any two platoons combined during basic. "Patricia Python" anyone? We actually had doctors give some candidates abuse hotline numbers after that one. I was totally unprepared.

If you're worried about not being able to physically do a thousand pushups, don't. Be worried if you're unwilling to try. If you physically try and fail, that's one thing, the group will circle back and get you. If you give up and start walking... oh fun!

_The Patricia Python was made up, brutal and punishing... but fun! PM me if you want exact details on the "exercise"_


----------



## benny88 (6 Apr 2009)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> There's some pretty hardcore 'Full Metal Jacket' stuff happening, that's for sure.


 : C'mon now.


----------



## stewacide (6 Apr 2009)

Tell me if I'm nuts, but the thing I'm most anxious about is developing that 'yelling army voice'. Everything else just seems like a matter of effort and discipline, but I'm not sure I have the basic wiring in my brain to yell and look angry :-\

Surely I'm not the only typically polite and non-confrontational Canadian with this worry?


----------



## stefwills (6 Apr 2009)

Here's what I'm doing to get ready for BMQ, so BMOQ should be similar. Set a watch timer for 30 minutes and set it so it repeats every 30 minutes. Every time your watch goes off, get down and do 20 push-ups. Start with 20 every 30 mins for the first few days, then up it to 25 and continue until you can do 40 or so. I do that and about 2hrs of cardio five to six times a week. If you do this, you should be more than set for BMQ/BMOQ.

Oh and give up the junk food if you still eat it.


----------



## ballz (6 Apr 2009)

stewacide said:
			
		

> Tell me if I'm nuts, but the thing I'm most anxious about is developing that 'yelling army voice'. Everything else just seems like a matter of effort and discipline, but I'm not sure I have the basic wiring in my brain to yell and look angry :-\
> 
> Surely I'm not the only typically polite and non-confrontational Canadian with this worry?



If you're going to be an officer you won't need that "yelling army voice" or the wiring in your brain to yell and look angry. That's one of the NCOs jobs.


----------



## stewacide (6 Apr 2009)

ballz said:
			
		

> If you're going to be an officer you won't need that "yelling army voice" or the wiring in your brain to yell and look angry. That's one of the NCOs jobs.



I realize that, and think I'm well suited to the officer roll partly because of it. It's just the 13 weeks(?) of basic that concerns me: I don't want the instructors to think I'm half-hearted or too-cool-for-school, so I'm gonna' try to develop a more commanding register for my voice while I have the free time  :rage:


----------



## ballz (7 Apr 2009)

stewacide said:
			
		

> I realize that, and think I'm well suited to the officer roll partly because of it. It's just the 13 weeks(?) of basic that concerns me: I don't want the instructors to think I'm half-hearted or too-cool-for-school, so I'm gonna' try to develop a more commanding register for my voice while I have the free time  :rage:



15 weeks..

The instructors will recognize your strengths and weaknesses and help you become a leader according to those things. You were selected because of the person you are, so don't try and change that for the instructors.


----------



## Roughneck_JRico (13 Sep 2010)

If anyone needs an exercise program to help them prepare for Basic Training, please send me a message and I will send you a program tailored to preparing yourself for the Fitness Test and PT in general during BMQ.

If anyone asks my credentials I am a certified Personal Trainer Specialist through Can-Fit-Pro and have the same certification through Goodlife Fitness, where I currently work as a personal trainer.

I ship out for my BMQ starting January 10th 2011. Anyone looking for help send me a message. My name's Nick!


----------



## George Wallace (13 Sep 2010)

Well Nick, what can we say........

We really don't appreciate SPAM on this site.  Posting the identical post more than once on the site is getting you unwanted attention from us the STAFF and other members.  If you want to advertise, your cooperation in following the Site Guidelines also dictates that you seek the Site Owner's permission to do so.


----------



## PuckChaser (13 Sep 2010)

Roughneck_JRico said:
			
		

> If anyone needs an exercise program to help them prepare for Basic Training, please send me a message and I will send you a program tailored to preparing yourself for the Fitness Test and PT in general during BMQ.



Free service?


----------



## SeanNewman (13 Sep 2010)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> Expect to do a lot of push-ups...We did 75 one day with a rather p.o.'d Snr NCO...



I hope you're kidding that you consider that a lot in a day.

For anyone reading this who will be going to Gagetown after St Jean: 75 push ups is probably the easiest day you will ever have.


----------



## SupersonicMax (13 Sep 2010)

75 push ups is absolutely nothing....  Try in the 300-450 range.


----------



## George Wallace (13 Sep 2010)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> 75 push ups is absolutely nothing....  Try in the 300-450 range.



Tell you what; you crank off 450 pushups and I'll do one more.     >


----------



## SupersonicMax (13 Sep 2010)

GW, in 1 day, no problem   That's less than 25 per hour


----------



## SeanNewman (13 Sep 2010)

This is not a case of one-up-ism, but I know that a whole lot of my peers and I did 500+/day on several courses, from CAP to Ph3 to Basic Para.

Years later as a course officer I challenged some candidates to do 1,000 in a day and they did (for a reward).  And they were legit PSP standard, too.

As mentioned, you just break it down throughout the day.  Every 10 minute break and they'd come back tacking 100 more on the board.


----------



## wrathchild11 (14 Sep 2010)

Got off the phone with my son this evening who is starting his 4th week at BMQ....

He sounds awful..exhausted...

He told me a successful day is getting away with 200 or push-ups, a bad day is 350-400.


----------



## Kat Stevens (14 Sep 2010)

15 days in Club Ed.  400+ was a pretty easy day for the first week.  I had muscles in my crap when I left there.   ;D


----------



## owa (14 Sep 2010)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> 15 days in Club Ed.  400+ was a pretty easy day for the first week.  I had muscles in my crap when I left there.   ;D



"muscles in my crap"

That just sounds horrible hahaha.


----------



## PuckChaser (14 Sep 2010)

wrathchild11 said:
			
		

> He sounds awful..exhausted...



Sounds awful now, but wait to see his and your smiling face when he graduates and all those pushups and sleepless nights are worth it (mostly  ;D).


----------

